# Spay/Neuter Mortality Rate?



## 838383 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey~ I'm new to this whole rabbit thing, so bear with me.

What makes the mortality rate worth it? Is it really that high?

I was calling vets and the first thing they mention is how many rabbits die during the procedure, and it worries me greatly.

Thanks for reading~


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 9, 2010)

For an experienced rabbit vet, the mortality rate should be loe for spays and neuters. There will be some deaths as some rabbits just don't handle the anaesthetic well or have other issues that cause the death. I have met one local vet who has only lost 1 rabbit during a spay and that rabbit was sick and on the younger side and done through a rescue. 

If the vet is telling you how many rabbits have died, they are not a rabbit savvy vet or are not using the proper equipment. Many inexperienced vets will use scare tactics to get you to not think it is necessary or even safe to spay or neuter a rabbit. 

Spaying and neutering is safe, but with any surgery there are risks. With older rabbits and very young rabbits, there can be complications. Rabbits with other issues are also at a higher risk. You can get blood tests done to screen for issues that your rabbit may have before the surgery. 

If you have a good vet who knows rabbits and a healthy rabbit, there is little risk with a spay or neuter.


----------



## 838383 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ugh, that's the problem then. I can't find a decent vet around where I live.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 9, 2010)

ive questioned the same thing..my first bunny Redrum i took to a rabbit savvy vet and she died during her spay surgery,i had a necropsy done and she had a birth defect a hole in the top of her diaphram so when she was on her back during surgery her insides of her tummy crushed her heart,,it was so devastating to take what i thought was a healthy bunny to a vet and come home with an empty carrier...she was my luv.
BUT ive struggled and pushed past this ordeal because the percentage of females to get cancer from not being spayed was way too high for me...so i had all 10 of my buns fixed and they have all come thru the surgery just fine...thank god..im telling u i was a nervous wreck when i dropped them off at the vet..but all of their hormonal issues are gone now..i cant handle a male bunny grunting and courting me while circling around my legs...drives me nutz.i just wanted to share with you my experience because i DO understand ur worry, i went thru it..but i still know its important to spay and neuter for a bun to have a long healthy life with you...


----------



## 838383 (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw. :c Poor bunny.

I think I found a better vet for it. How can I tell if my rabbit is old enough to go in and have the procedure? I'd like to avoid having to take him in twice.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 9, 2010)

is it a male or a female? if its a male his testies will drop when hes ready...ull see em...females i have no idea how to see if their old enough..do you have a pic?


----------



## 838383 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what sex he is. I was told male, so I guess I'm going with that until some..extra parts pop out. c:

I'm gonna go make an Intro post and see if someone can help me out with age and breed and such.


----------



## okiron (Sep 9, 2010)

The mortality rate for the vet I used was the same as the dogs and cats they spay and neuter each day.


----------



## nicolevins (Sep 11, 2010)

For sexing, this site always helps me :
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexing.shtml

Sexing Boys http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml

Sexing Girls http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2010)

The mortality rate should not be much higher for rabbits than it is for dogs and cats. If the vet is experienced, it should be fewer than 1 in 50, I would say. I help with a clinic where we take in cats in all states of health, some pregnant, many feral, some with other issues, many inbred barn cats, etc--they only lose one or two cats a year (out of literally hundreds). Most of the cats that die during the procedure have defects like those already mentioned--ones that could not be determined before surgery. If the clinic is having more than 1 in 10 die, they are not a good choice. You can also have pre-op blood work and a physical exam done to look for any abnormalities.

Ask for pre-op blood work to be done and a full physical exam if you are concerned about losing your bunny. If the clinic loses more than 1 in 10 I would not go there.


----------

